# 6000 Point Blood Angel Army



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

You may of seen a few pics of my models so far but I thought I would keep a thread just for the progress of me trying to get to a 6000 point army

You'll see form the pictures I have a lot of painting to do.

The boxes in the right corner each have a based 10 man tac squad in.










I also still have a few troops yet to base and also a predator to build.









I have a dreadnought on the way which I will add in. At some point today I will post up my 3 company sized army with details.


----------



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

ALso need another attack bike


----------



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

I now have a dreadnought and a squad of devestators to paint also....anyone fancy helping ha ha


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Darthlace said:


> I now have a dreadnought and a squad of devestators to paint also....anyone fancy helping ha ha


Well, meeee, im not that far lmao


----------



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

ha ha its ok I am sure you have your stuff to b getting on with - WIll have great satisfaction in painting everything anyway


----------



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

devastators arrived, 2 las, 1 heavy flamer, 1 missile launcher and a sergeant with chainsword.

Also Baal Predator Built and Undercoated


----------



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

I have painted the Baal mechrite red, and also 90% through captain Tycho - will add pics of progress later. I also found in Woolworths small clip top containers idea sizes for squads of space marines. i will also include pics of them too


----------



## Zeldrin (Feb 23, 2008)

They look cracking. I look forawrd to seeing a few more when they are finished. Gosh, 6000 points will take you a heck of a long time to paint! Makes for quite the project I imagine.

Zeldrin


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Can devastators have a heavy flamer? Nice work by the way takes guts to paint a 6000pt army.


----------



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

I will give you a full run down of what I have

HQ

Lemartes
Captain Tycho
Librarian
Apothecary x 4 (got some spares)

Bikes
6 x Bikes
1 x Attack Bike 

Vehicles
1 x Baal Predator
1 x Predator
1 x Rhino
1 x Vindicator
1 x Dreadnought

Troops

140 x Space Marines (14 x squads each containing a sergeant)
5 x Assault Troops
10 x Scouts (5 old, 5 new)
5 x Devastators
1 x Command Squad
15 x Terminators
11 x Death Company Troops
1 x Terminator Chaplain


PIcs Below, nothing really 100% complete


----------



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)




----------



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)




----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I think that Dipping your force would be a sweet idea, lol... 

I love the overall look.


----------



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

what is dipping?


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

'Dipping' the models in a polyurethane stain will protect the model and glaze it as well. It will give the model a bit of depth and dark-line the recesses, as well as make them near indestructible, lol.

I'm gonna have to write a dipping article as well. Or, do we already have one.... hummm.


----------



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

that would be cool mate if you could


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Give me a while... I'll be doing some of my own troops soon...


----------



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

yeah cool I got a lot of painting to do yet!!!!!!


----------



## spitfire6x (Jan 28, 2008)

is that blood angel icon on the rhino, freehand or transfer, it looks sweat!!!!!!


----------



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

Freehand mate couldnt get a transfer that big


----------



## spitfire6x (Jan 28, 2008)

thats awsome mate nice work


----------



## Shamrok (Feb 14, 2008)

I definitly second that:victory:


----------



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks guys, I am really pleased with it


----------



## DarknessDawns (Oct 21, 2007)

out of interest, are these blood angels or blood raven? cos they look like blood raven colours, blood angels are much more ligter red
though i might be mistaken
looking good though


----------



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

no definately not blood raven matey - I know the blood angels are slightly lighter, but I wanted a dull look rather than the mainstream happy go lucky colour of red


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

looking good. But...I can't see dante...?


----------



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

no I havent got dante yet, dont actually need him as yet


----------



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

Ok I have part painted my Dreadnought (Standard not Furioso)

1) Based
2) Mechrite Red
3) Black Spots for the base of the damage
4) Boltgun for the damage
5) Light wash of Bleached Bone for wings

Still got a bit to do though but very pleased with it so far


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking good so far.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice work man, trade you painting chores, both the armies in my Sig line have to be painted including my veteran company (50 Termies and 50 Vets weee). I think I am going to steal your idea of a painting Diary bwhahaha.


----------



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

yeah its a good idea I should show you my microsoft project I have - which covers my painting

its immense


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Would love to see it. I do not envy you in the least, Ihate painting red and yellow. I like the painted damage on the dreadnought.


----------



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks Mate I am happy with the dred so far - I'll pm you a link to it.........


----------



## Drachaos (Apr 10, 2008)

The only thing i would suggest, and take this from someone who has just learnt it, but thin down your paints. I'm finding this easier to work with and better control of the brush. I'll also suggest using the wet pallette to keep the paint moist, it works a treat. Thinned down paints may need more than one coat but it does give a much smoother appearance. Hope this helps.


----------



## Darthlace (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks mate, good advice


----------



## Blood God (Apr 27, 2008)

Good luck lol. Lots to paint. Makes my To do list so much smaller lol


----------



## bazle (Sep 24, 2008)

from a blood angel collector since the 2nd edition i know what you must be going through! i would definately take the thinnig advice on board, loving the large painted chapter sign good work!

i have found painting a sqaud then lavishing hours over special characters building up the layers and detail makes painting red continiously keeps things fresh! 

thats how i survived my 3rd company and half of the 1st and 10th!

good luck will keep an eye out for the progress!


----------

